# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  كلمات انشودة المعلم لسامي يوسف....

## ajluni top

مساكم الله بالنور و السرور

هذه كلمات انشودة المعلم لسامي يوسف 




We once had a Teacher
The Teacher of teachers,
He changed the world for the better
And made us better creatures,
Oh Allah we’ve shamed ourselves
We’ve strayed from Al-Mu’allim,
Surely we’ve wronged ourselves
What will we say in front him?
Oh Mu’allim…

Chorus:
He was Muhammad salla Allahu alayhi wa sallam,
Muhammad, mercy upon Mankind,
He was Muhammad salla Allahu alayhi wa sallam,
Muhammad, mercy upon Mankind,
Teacher of all Mankind.

أبا القاسم
يا حبيبي يا محمد
يا شفيعي يا محمد
خير خلق الله ، محمد
يا مصطفى يا إمام المرسلين
يا مصطفى يا شفيع العالمين
يا مصطفى يا إمام المرسلين
يا مصطفى يا شفيع العالمين

He prayed while others slept
While other ate he'd fast,
While they would laugh he wept
Until he breathed his last,
His only wish was for us to be
Among the ones who prosper,
Ya Mu'allim peace be upon you,
Truly you are our Teacher,
Oh Mu'allim...
يا حبيبي.. يا محمد
يا شفيعي.. يا محمد
يا رسولي.. يا محمد
يا بشيري.. يا محمد
يا نذيري.. يا محمد
عشق قلبي.. يا محمد
نور عيني.. يا محمد

He taught us to be just and kind
And to feed the poor and hungry,
Help the wayfarer and the orphan child
And to not be cruel and miserly,
His speech was soft and gentle,
Like a mother stroking her child,
His mercy and compassion,
Were most radiant when he smiled

أبا القاسم
يا حبيبي يا محمد
يا شفيعي يا محمد
خير خلق الله، محمد
يا مصطفى يا إمام المرسلين
يا مصطفى يا شفيع العالمين
يا مصطفى يا إمام المرسلين
يا مصطفى يا شفيع العالمين

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور عجلوني على الترجمة الله لا يرحمنا منك

----------


## ajluni top

> مشكور عجلوني على الترجمة الله لا يرحمنا منك




لا بديش ارحمكم من هون ورايح

الله يرحم الجميع

 :Icon15:

----------


## بدون تعليق

شكرا شكرا عجلوني :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

وهاي الترجمة لكلمات النشيد 

كان عندنا معلم
استاذ المعلمين
لقد غير العالم الى الافضل
وجعلنا اكرم المخلوقات
ي الله لقد ظلمنا انفسنا
لقد حدنا عن طريق المعلم
فعلا لقد اضللنا انفسنا
ماذا عسانا ان نقول يوم لقاه
يا معلم 

انه كان ,محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
محمد , رحمة للعامين
استاذ العالمين



كان يصلي والناس نيام
كان يصوم والناس تأكل
كان يبكي والناس تضحك
حتى انفاسه الاخيرة
ان امنيته الوحيدة هي ان نكون من الفائزين
يا معلم سلام عليك
خقا انت معلمنا
يا معلم




ععلمنا ان نكون عدلاؤ ولطفاء
وان نطعم الفقراء
وان نساعد الايتام
وان لا نكون مجرمين
كان كلامه لطيفا
كحنان الام على طفلها
 رحمته وعاطفته
تشعان عندما يبتسم


انه كان ,محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ajluni top

تسلم يا معاذ والله يعطيك العافيه :Icon15:

----------


## ابراهيم ابوديه

thank you for your efforts 
and May Allah bless you

----------


## d.beckham

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

